# I'm freakin' hungry.....



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

So.... its 4 in the morning and I'm at work. Its been a hell of a slow night. Which means that the guys at the station working desk duty have had time to do all our reports and paperwork. It also means during the downtime we've had time to work out during the last couple of hours.

I've just finished lifting for the past hour and a half. I'm completely beat and my body is beyond sore. I've been lifting regularly for awhile and have been following a strict diet regimine as well. 

Ok, I'm finally getting to the point of this thread. I am damn hungry right now. I usually don't get a chance to lift this hard while at work so I wasn't too prepared. I'm craving a huge ass steak right now with all the fixings so I figured I'd talk food with you boys right now to get me over the hump.


Ok here's my ideal meal for right this second. Ribeye Steak char broiled medium rare with a Gorgonzola sauce. Shrimp Rockerfeller and a Caesar Salad with fresh anchovies. Damn I'm hungry!

What do you guys feel like eating right now?


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Oof. That sounds good. 

I could definitely go for some dry rub BBQ, slaw, chips, and a beer.

Basically, I'm gone to carolina in my mind. But im stuck here in Tranås eating a bowl of granola. 

Hope you make it through!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks bro! 

Usually I'm prepared for both pre and post workout but I didn't plan on being able to heavy lift at work... the joys of working night shift huh? LOL

The Dry rub BBQ sounds good! We have an old fashioned smoke house BBQ restaurant here in town that makes killer Dry rub Pork and Beef ribs. I could go for some of their stuff right now... sans the beer of course. Replace it with Vodka


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Still hungry tonight LOL

Today will be a good day though. I think I'm taking my wife out for Sushi tonight so that'll be good :tu Can't beat fresh sushi man!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Still hungry tonight LOL
> 
> Today will be a good day though. I think I'm taking my wife out for Sushi tonight so that'll be good :tu Can't beat fresh sushi man!


Dustin, you're making me hungry now....MMM, a full slab of ribs or three, some goos potato salad, and a Guinness ot four....that would make me happy right now.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Dustin, you're making me hungry now....MMM, a full slab of ribs or three, some goos potato salad, and a Guinness ot four....that would make me happy right now.


I hear you Tom. Man I was _hurtin'_ last night brother. I was hungry as all hell and because this isn't a major city there's absolutely nothing open 24-7 to grab a bite.

See it just goes to show you should always be prepared because you never know when you're gonna bust out and do some heavy lifting LOL

Full slab and a Guinness... that's what I'm talking about! Throw in some Brats and we've got a meal


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Full slab and a Guinness... that's what I'm talking about! Throw in some Brats and we've got a meal


With some of Sir Tony's Wisconsin sauerkraut....MMMM!!

When I worked mids, there was a great late night joint where I knew the cook. He would make me anything I wanted up until about 4AM, great pasta dishes, cajun style catfish, cajun chicken, great gumbo. They went out of business shortly after I switched to afternoons, I can't imagine what I would eat at night if I was still on mids.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> With some of Sir Tony's Wisconsin sauerkraut....MMMM!!
> 
> When I worked mids, there was a great late night joint where I knew the cook. He would make me anything I wanted up until about 4AM, great pasta dishes, cajun style catfish, cajun chicken, great gumbo. They went out of business shortly after I switched to afternoons, I can't imagine what I would eat at night if I was still on mids.


That must have been a really cool place to have Tom. I would literally patronize a place like that 90% of my days at work if we had something like that over here. Pasta and Cajun cooking on demand..... sign me up!!!

Its hard enough to find a "clean" place to eat in the profession but when you find one like that man its just awesome.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> That must have been a really cool place to have Tom. I would literally patronize a place like that 90% of my days at work if we had something like that over here. Pasta and Cajun cooking on demand..... sign me up!!!
> 
> Its hard enough to find a "clean" place to eat in the profession but when you find one like that man its just awesome.


Yup....I ate there almost every weeknight (and most weekend nights) for several years. Only other decent place was a Mexican joint that stayed open until 4AM on weekends, then a great breakfast place that opened at 5.

Lots more choices on afternoons, but I still generally eat at the same 4 or 5 places.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Still hungry tonight LOL
> 
> Today will be a good day though. I think I'm taking my wife out for Sushi tonight so that'll be good :tu Can't beat fresh sushi man!


Love it. Wife and I go atleast twice a week for lunch.

It is so good and so much that I have not tried yet.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Oddly enough.... I'm not hungry right now 


:r


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

The other night when I finished work I went over to Tony Lukes for a Steak , Egg and Cheese sandwich , added a little salt pepper and ketchup , ahhh , delicious . Slept for about 9 hours after that one and I almost never can stay in bed that long .


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Oddly enough.... I'm not hungry right now
> 
> :r


I'm hungry enough for the "boat of us"....  :r


----------

